# Grilled Marinated Bluefish



## Raine (Jul 12, 2005)

Grilled Marinated Bluefish 

1 cup white wine vinegar
1 cup dry white wine
4 garlic cloves, minced
1 small onion, minced
1 tsp. ground cumin
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. cayenne
4 (8 oz.) bluefish fillets, skin side scored 
In a saucepan, combine the vinegar, wine, garlic, onion, 
cumin, salt and cayenne; bring to a boil and simmer for 
15 minutes. Let the marinade cool. Arrange the fillets 
in a shallow baking dish. Pour the marinade over the 
fillets; cover and chill. Marinate for at least 3 hours 
or overnight, turning frequently. Drain fillets, reserving 
marinade. Grill the fillets skin side down over coals about 
4 inches from the heat, basting them with reserved marinade, for 6 to 8 minutes or until they begin to flake when tested with fork.

 Serves 4.


----------

